

PhpMyAdmin gets new interface - kodisha
https://plus.google.com/113803472677347037123/posts/RRHbJnh9g39

======
obilgic
This has been around for years...

------
lukeholder
This is not new.

------
markyc
oh come on

------
shinchan
what?

------
anebg
noob

------
sohn2
Real old.

